# G,Day introducing myself



## mdx (Sep 10, 2010)

G,Day Guys and Gals

Just a helo for now, joined your forum yesterday.

So this post is an intro

I am a 62 year old getting back into training after suffering a heart attack 2 years ago.

Hoping to share progress and discuss a few diet issues,

Kind Regards
MDX


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mdx* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums


----------

